# Post Pics of Your Sew In



## Amari (Jan 9, 2009)

Please show pics of your sew ins,dont forget to mention the hair you used.Also if you would buy again or not.


----------



## GabbanaGirl (Jan 9, 2009)

Here are a few pics from sew-ins I have had over the years...I bought the hair from Extensions Plus, and I would definitely buy the hair there again. They are a little pricey, but well worth it in my opinion. 












I prolly should have combed my hair before taking this pic (I colored this hair)






EP hair (Black)


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Jan 9, 2009)

GabbanaGirl said:


> Here are a few pics from sew-ins I have had over the years...I bought the hair from Extensions Plus, and I would definitely buy the hair there again. They are a little pricey, but well worth it in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wow that looks great! Two questions, is that a full head weave or is some of your hair out? And how much does EP cost. Is it like super pricey? I was looking at the curly hair but I wanted to know the price first. TIA


----------



## Ediese (Jan 9, 2009)

I'll post pics when I get home.


----------



## GabbanaGirl (Jan 9, 2009)

Bri505 said:


> Wow that looks great! Two questions, is that a full head weave or is some of your hair out? And how much does EP cost. Is it like super pricey? I was looking at the curly hair but I wanted to know the price first. TIA



Thank you  At the verrrrryy top part of my head, I leave a little bit of hair out, enough so that I can alternate the parts (in the center one day, on the side the next) I also leave hair out around my hairline, and at the nape of my neck, so that I can wear a ponytail. EP costs me around 150 for about 2oz, and the hair is 16 inches. When I could, I would 16 AND 18 inches (I forget how much 18" costs, maybe a few bucks more), because I liked the layered look. EP's tracks are pretty thick, so I got good coverage, I could get away with 2oz for a head, but I generally liked to use about 4oz. Keep in mind if your weave is shorter, it would be significantly less! HTH


----------



## Amari (Jan 9, 2009)

You killen em girl your hair is pretty!I mainly started this thread to get ideas of how to get my hair done for my bday in 2 weeks.I'm thinking of getting Bohyme Brazilian Wave



GabbanaGirl said:


> Here are a few pics from sew-ins I have had over the years...I bought the hair from Extensions Plus, and I would definitely buy the hair there again. They are a little pricey, but well worth it in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amari (Jan 9, 2009)

Ediese said:


> I'll post pics when I get home.


 
I was hoping you would I hope you have wet and wavy or any type of curly hair I'm thinking thats what I want to try next


----------



## Amari (Jan 9, 2009)

GabbanaGirl said:


> Thank you  At the verrrrryy top part of my head, I leave a little bit of hair out, enough so that I can alternate the parts (in the center one day, on the side the next) I also leave hair out around my hairline, and at the nape of my neck, so that I can wear a ponytail. EP costs me around 150 for about 2oz, and the hair is 16 inches. When I could, I would 16 AND 18 inches (I forget how much 18" costs, maybe a few bucks more), because I liked the layered look. EP's tracks are pretty thick, so I got good coverage, I could get away with 2oz for a head, but I generally liked to use about 4oz. Keep in mind if your weave is shorter, it would be significantly less! HTH


 
I might actually be able to get this if you're saying you only used 4 oz.I was thinking I would need to buy 8 oz of their hair.


----------



## GabbanaGirl (Jan 9, 2009)

Amari said:


> You killen em girl your hair is pretty!I mainly started this thread to get ideas of how to get my hair done for my bday in 2 weeks.I'm thinking of getting Bohyme Brazilian Wave



Thank You! The Brazilian Wave!!! That should be hott! Post pics when you can!


----------



## GabbanaGirl (Jan 9, 2009)

Amari said:


> I might actually be able to get this if you're saying you only used 4 oz.I was thinking I would need to buy 8 oz of their hair.



The first time I bought hair from them, they told me I needed 8oz. I was veerrrryyy mad when I did my hair and I had a ton of hair left over, which of course I couldn't return. 

The next year I bought 2 packs (4oz), and was very pleased with that, and stuck with it, or less depending on my finances..lol However I am not a "big hair" person, some people may like their hair fuller than how I wear it.


----------



## Princess Tam Tam (Jan 9, 2009)

Uhhh.... 

I got a full head sew-in  at the end of November. It was done by this friend of my cousin. She did a horrible job. The hair was coming out the next day. My cousin had to tighten it up for me. I was streaming mad. But, I blame my cheap *** self for not going to my regular African chick for my weave. NEVER AGAIN! 

Anyhoo...

Hair: Lugo, Relax Straight, 

*I would not buy the hair again because Lugo hair is too expensive for me now.*

I was bored with the straight hair. So, I washed it and put perm rods. I like curly hair.

My current protective style now is human hair braids.


----------



## Amari (Jan 9, 2009)

GabbanaGirl said:


> The first time I bought hair from them, they told me I needed 8oz. I was veerrrryyy mad when I did my hair and I had a ton of hair left over, which of course I couldn't return.
> 
> The next year I bought 2 packs (4oz), and was very pleased with that, and stuck with it, or less depending on my finances..lol However I am not a "big hair" person, some people may like their hair fuller than how I wear it.


 
I love how your hair is it looks like you used 8 oz.If 4 oz of ep looks like the pics you showed I might consider the zig zag wavy or the brazilian wave


----------



## Soliel185 (Jan 9, 2009)

I layered 14 and 12" Goddess Remi for this. It is a full weave with a U-shaped area left out at the top, and a perimeter for a pony.











This is 14" Black Diamond Remi - I had tangling/shedding issues with it, and that's why I switched to the Goddess.






You can see more pics in my fotki.


----------



## Channie (Jan 9, 2009)

My pictures aren't so great (these were pre LHCF, now I wish I had taken pictures of the back.) I used the cheap silky yaki because I never kept them in long. My sister would do them for me when I was growing out my first BC in 06. I would curl it when I got bored with it (like in the 2nd). I plan on doing this again soon so I can stop playing in my own hair.

(sorry this one won't resize worth a crap)


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice pics, ladies! My pics are in my fotki.


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Jan 9, 2009)

Straight hair on New Years




On my Bday got it curled


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jan 9, 2009)

got pics in my fotki
www.fotki.com/nicaval

oh my avatar and siggy shows my current sew in

some hair is left out at the top


----------



## BGT (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm getting my first one on Tuesday.


----------



## isawstars (Jan 9, 2009)

This was my first sew in <3


----------



## Amari (Jan 9, 2009)

I like your sew in and your top!It looks like your hair,I need to try this.I'm always into long or curly hair...



isawstars said:


> This was my first sew in <3


----------



## Amari (Jan 9, 2009)

You look like you're having fun,I went to sleep at 8pm on New Years had to wake up at 3:30am for work lol.I'll make it up for my bday



NinasLongAmbition said:


> Straight hair on New Years
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amari (Jan 9, 2009)

Dont talk down on your sew in these look good,undetectable.At least you're smart I pay out the @$$ for hair and getting it put in.I never keep the same style more than 2 weeks-1 month.I've always been like this



Channie said:


> My pictures aren't so great (these were pre LHCF, now I wish I had taken pictures of the back.) I used the cheap silky yaki because I never kept them in long. My sister would do them for me when I was growing out my first BC in 06. I would curl it when I got bored with it (like in the 2nd). I plan on doing this again soon so I can stop playing in my own hair.
> 
> (sorry this one won't resize worth a crap)


----------



## Amari (Jan 9, 2009)

Yours looks natural also.Why cant I find a good stylist in Houston?I guess my standards are too high for just anyone thanks to LHCF



Val said:


> got pics in my fotki
> www.fotki.com/nicaval
> 
> oh my avatar and siggy shows my current sew in
> ...


----------



## missnurselady (Jan 9, 2009)

Amari said:


> Yours looks natural also.Why cant I find a good stylist in Houston?I guess my standards are too high for just anyone thanks to LHCF


You know Ateeya from Youtube is from Houston and she just got a sew in on her newest video. I think she said it cost $70! let me find the link for you,..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEj4-LG3b28&feature=channel


----------



## Amari (Jan 9, 2009)

missnurselady said:


> You know Ateeya from Youtube is from Houston and she just got a sew in on her newest video. I think she said it cost $70! let me find the link for you,..
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEj4-LG3b28&feature=channel


 
Thanks for the info,I'm not too crazy about her sew in.The hair blends nicely though.I want to look vavoom for my bday


----------



## Lovelylocs (Jan 9, 2009)

Amari, this is a nice thread! It's refreshing to see hairstyles instead of just hair sometimes. LOL


----------



## Amari (Jan 9, 2009)

If only I had a scanner lol.I will post in this thread everytime I get my hair done though



Lovelylocs said:


> Amari, this is a nice thread! It's refreshing to see hairstyles instead of just hair sometimes. LOL


----------



## beebstt (Jan 9, 2009)

beautiful pics everyone. anyone who don't use human hair for their sew ins? what is the best synthetic hair out there?


----------



## Amari (Jan 9, 2009)

Heres 2 pics of my latest install,its coming out in a week.I used Chocolate hair,I hated it.It tangled after the first week and never held a curl of any type no matter what product you used to assist.These curls lasted all of 3 hours.I've had this in close to a month now.


----------



## curlcomplexity (Jan 9, 2009)

Here are my previous sew- in's, all self installed

This was BSS hair a mix of 10" and 12" hair. Don't remember the texture at this time...


This was BSS hair, the texture was "French Refined" Length was around 14-16"


This was a install w/ indian hair natually curly, length 20-22"


----------



## Amari (Jan 9, 2009)

Finally some curly styles!Looking good,looking good.Excuse me I'm having a blonde moment,what is BSS?I like your dress,where did you get it ma'am please share...



qtslim83 said:


> Here are my previous sew- in's, all installed myself
> 
> This was BSS hair a mix of 10" and 12" hair. Don't remember the texture at this time...
> 
> ...


----------



## curlcomplexity (Jan 9, 2009)

Amari said:


> Finally some curly styles!Looking good,looking good.Excuse me I'm having a blonde moment,what is BSS?I like your dress,where did you get it ma'am please share...


 

Hi!!!  BSS= Beauty Supply Store.  The dress was actually from Ross


----------



## Amari (Jan 9, 2009)

qtslim83 said:


> Hi!!! BSS= Beauty Supply Store. The dress was actually from Ross


 
Wow,I will definately have my behind in Ross,Marshalls,TJ Maxx,all of them b4 I go to my beloved Charlotte Rousse because that dress is lovely.I figured that was what BSS stood for but I though for a moment maybe you were abbreviating a brand


----------



## kriolagirl (Jan 10, 2009)

these are the 3 sew-ins i had in 2008. the first one was a full head w/ straight indian hair, the second was bohyme brazilian wave--i left the front of my hair out, and the third was virgin indian naturally curly hair


----------



## Amari (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm glad you came in here!For the Bohyme does is get any flatter than that or it pretty much stays puffy like that?For the virgin indian curly hair do you remember what brand and how much?Did you leave any of your hair out for the last sew in?



kriolagirl said:


> these are the 3 sew-ins i had in 2008. the first one was a full head w/ straight indian hair, the second was bohyme brazilian wave--i left the front of my hair out, and the third was virgin indian naturally curly hair


----------



## beebstt (Jan 10, 2009)

bump for more replies


----------



## glamazon386 (Jan 10, 2009)

I have a bunch of pictures in my fotki too.


----------



## aramaticart (Jan 10, 2009)

I have pics in my fotki. I tried to post them in here, but I have no clue what I'm doing.


----------



## ibelieve (Jan 10, 2009)

Wagmans Natrual Body in 16 and 18 inches. I used almost 12 ounces for this install.
LOVE LOVE LOVE this hair! Left out small horseshoe on the top. But nothing on sides or in back.


----------



## Amari (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok I love this but where can I find this hair and how much did you pay?My goodness,does everyone need 12 oz or did you just need 12 oz thats a lot of hair and I'm pretty sure this hair is not cheap...





ibelieve said:


> Wagmans Natrual Body in 16 and 18 inches. I used almost 12 ounces for this install.
> LOVE LOVE LOVE this hair! Left out small horseshoe on the top. But nothing on sides or in back.


----------



## ibelieve (Jan 10, 2009)

Wagman's is a company located in Philadelphia. You can call and place an order over the telephone. 

http://www.wagmanhair.com/

And yes, 12 ounces is a LOT of hair. However, I have a BIG head and I love BIG hair. So I purposley went for the fuller look. I would say most people use 6-8ounces for a full weave. 

I can't even remember the amount I paid. It is expensive though. But the price sheet is at my job so I can't tell you the exact cost.  You save money if you purchases it by the pound (16oz). So, if you know someone else interested in buying the hair, you can go in together and each receive 8 ounces which would be enough for a full head. 

 I personally feel that although the initial costs is more, you end up saving in the long run as this hair can be re-used for at least a year if not longer if you care for it properly. .


----------



## Amari (Jan 10, 2009)

It's beautiful and you did not have to curl this hair correct?At all ever?




ibelieve said:


> Wagman's is a company located in Philadelphia. You can call and place an order over the telephone.
> 
> http://www.wagmanhair.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## heyfranz (Jan 10, 2009)

These pics are really nice.  All of your hair looks nice.


----------



## DaPPeR (Jan 10, 2009)

I do my own sew-in's. My pic is in my siggy. I do a U shape at the top and leave my sides out so when the wind blows you don't see tracks  
I use Aviance Hera hair. 12 dollars a pack at my BSS back in Rhode Island. The texture is perfect for my 4b hair.

I also find that cheaper hair, looks more natural.


----------



## s0.k!nky (Jan 10, 2009)

ibelieve said:


> Wagman's is a company located in Philadelphia. You can call and place an order over the telephone.
> 
> http://www.wagmanhair.com/
> 
> ...


 
Actually, you can order by the quarter pound (4 ounces) from Wagmans.  You don't actually see a savings in price per quarter pound unless you purchase 5+ pounds of hair.  HTH


----------



## Amari (Jan 10, 2009)

s0.k!nky said:


> Actually, you can order by the quarter pound (4 ounces) from Wagmans. You don't actually see a savings in price per quarter pound unless you purchase 5+ pounds of hair. HTH


 
Do you have a price list?I want to compare their prices to extensions plus


----------



## Sugarhoneyicetea (Jan 10, 2009)

These were back in 2007, I was wearing Goddess Remi in 12'.  I liked it full but natural so I would use almost 2 bags and leave a small u-shape portion of the top of my hair out so that I  could make a natural part.  A little of the back of my hair was out for ponytails as well.  Back then the hair was about $60 a bag, I heard they have gone up though. I loved Goddess Remi because it styled very similar to my natural hair and looked and felt natural.  

This is just a roller set with those Super Rollers from Sally Beauty supply with a mix of the red and blue rollers throughout.  I loved those things because they would work on wet or dry hair and give the tightest curls. With my natural hair they don't work nearly as well, but they are amazing on weaves.




This was how I would usually wear my hair, I would just curl the front and leave the back primarily straight with loose curls throughout.


----------



## s0.k!nky (Jan 10, 2009)

Amari said:


> Do you have a price list?I want to compare their prices to extensions plus


 
I know this says until December 2008 but I just ordered last week and the prices were still the same...


Premium Perfectress Indian Hair Human Hair

 July-December  2008



Premium Weft, for Weaving    

Natural Black/Brown Human Hair (Between Color #1b-2) (4oz pieces)

Length           Weft Width      Less than 1lb (1-3 piece) Price                 1lb (4 pieces) Price            

8”                         132”                 $63.25/pc or $253.00/lb               $50.50/pc or $202.00/lb

10”                       108”                 $82.25/pc or $329.00/lb               $66.00/pc or $264.00/lb            

12”                       90”                   $96.75/pc or $387.00/lb               $77.50/pc or $310.00/lb

14”                       76”                  $111.50/pc or $446.00/lb              $89.25/pc or $357.00/lb                        

16”                       68”                  $118.75/pc or $475.00/lb              $95.25/pc or $381.00/lb

18”                       60”                  $129.00/pc or $516.00/lb            $103.50/pc or $414.00/lb

20”                       54”                  $141.75/pc or $567.00/lb            $113.75/pc or $455.00/lb

22”                       50”                  $154.25/pc or $617.00/lb            $123.50/pc or $494.00/lb

24”                       46”                  $166.75/pc or $667.00/lb            $133.75/pc or $535.00/lb

(Hair Patterns:  Relaxed Straight, Natural Body, Body Wave, French Body Wave, Euro Curl and Deep Curl)

                                          ______________________________



Premium Bulk Loose, for Braiding  (4oz pieces)

Length                                    Less than 1lb (1-3 piece) Price                 1lb (4 pieces) Price

16”                                              $103.25/pc or $413.00/lb              $82.50/pc or $330.00/lb

20”                                              $127.50/pc or $509.00/lb            $102.00/pc or $408.00/lb            

24”                                              $151.25/pc or $605.00/lb            $121.25/pc or $485.00/lb

(Hair Patterns:  Relaxed Straight, Natural Body, Body Wave, French Body Wave, Euro Curl and Deep Curl)  The permanent patterns have been set on the hair in a chemical FREE way.

                                        ________________________________



Colored Human Hair Wefts (Various Colors) 

Length             Weft width     Less than 1lb (1-3 piece) Price                 1lb (4 pieces) Price

14”                        76”                 $129.50/pc or $518.00/lb                $103.75/pc or $415.00

18”                        60”                 $165.00/pc or $660.00/lb                $132.00/pc or $528.00

22” (Blondes)       50”                 $196.75/pc or $787.00/lb                $157.50/pc or $630.00

(Hair Colors: 1, 1b, 2R, 4R, 6R, 8, 16, 27R, 30R, 33R, 138, 613, 1b/138)

(Colored Hair Patterns: Relaxed Straight, Natural Body, French Body Wave, Deep Curl and Some Silky Straight)              

                                       ________________________________



NEW-Mesh Closure 10”:  2”W x 3”L- Patterns: Relaxed Straight, Natural Body, French Body Wave, Deep Curl; Color: 1b, 2r, 4r, 6r, 8, 16, 27r, 30r, 33r.                $60.00/pc



PerfecTress Tools

Sewing Needle                      1 pack  (3 pieces)                                              $7.00

Weft Sewing Thread             1 cone  (Thin, Silky, Nylon, 2,183yards)        $16.00





VIRGIN-HUMAN HAIR PRICE LIST/ May 2008


INDIAN SINGLE DRAWN REMI HUMAN HAIR:

(All Natural Human Hair)



LOOSE/BULK:                                                                   (5lb order)                         (1-4lbs)

16/20” REMI NATURAL CURLY                                    $205.00/LB                       $215.00/LB     

20/24” REMI NATURAL CURLY                                      $250.00/LB                     $260.00/LB

24/28” REMI NATURAL CURLY                                  $320.00/LB             $330.00/LB

28/32” REMI NATURAL CURLY                                      $355.00/LB                     $365.00/LB    

16/20” REMI NATURAL STRAIGHT                               $185.00/LB                     $195.00/LB

20/24” REMI NATURAL STRAIGHT                          $230.00/LB              $240.00/LB

24/28” REMI NATURAL STRAIGHT                          $285.00/LB              $295.00/LB

28/32” REMI NATURAL STRAIGHT                                      $315.00/LB             $325.00/LB   



HAND TIED WEFT :

16/19” (15-17”) REMI NATURAL CURLY WEFT           $300.00/LB                      $310.00/LB

20/23” (18-21”) REMI NATURAL CURLY WEFT           $330.00/LB                      $340.00/LB

18/20” (16-19”) REMI NATURAL STRAIGHT WEFT    $258.00/LB                       $268.00/LB

20/24” (18-21”) REMI NATURAL STRAIGHT WEFT    $335.00/LB                       $345.00/LB



MACHINE WEFT: 

16/19” REMI NATURAL CURLY MACHINE WEFT               $335.00/LB              $360.00/LB

20/24” REMI NATURAL CURLY MACHINE WEFT               $375.00/LB              $406.00/LB     

24/28” REMI NATURAL CURLY MACHINE WEFT               $464.00/LB              $559.00/LB

16/19” REMI NATURAL STRAIGHT MACHINE WEFT $289.00/LB                      $310.00/LB

20/24” REMI NATURAL STRAIGHT MACHINE WEFT $352.00/LB                      $419.00/LB     

24/28” REMI NATURAL STRAIGHT MACHINE WEFT $430.00/LB                      $513.00/LB



LOOSE/BULK INDIAN DOUBLE DRAWN NON-REMI

22” NON-REMI                                                                    $120.50/LB                    $130.50/LB

24” NON-REMI                                                                    $130.50/LB                    $140.50/LB

26” NON-REMI                                                              $143.50/LB              $153.50/LB



REMI CHINESE HAIR-REMI HUMAN HAIR (Malaysian Texture)


BULK/LOOSE

16/20”   REMI Chinese (Malaysian texture)             $232.00/LB                    $252.00/LB 
20/24”    REMI Chinese (Malaysian texture)             $261.00/LB                    $283.00/LB 

24/28”   REMI Chinese (Malaysian texture)             $278.00/LB                    $288.00/LB SALE

28/32”   REMI Chinese (Malaysian texture)             $338.00/LB                    $348.00/LB SALE



MACHINE WEFTED

16/20” REMI Chinese (Malaysian texture)                    $276.00/LB               $302.00/LB

20/24” REMI Chinese (Malaysian texture)                  $310.00/LB                $338.00/LB

24/28” REMI Chinese (Malaysian texture)                  $353.00/LB                $385.00/LB   

REMI= Hair has cuticle and it is running in the same direction

NON-REMI= Hair has cuticle and is inverted-different directions.



The Wagman Primus Group, LP

10 Runway Road, Suite I, Levittown, PA  19057

Tel215) 269-1600 or Human hair Direct Line:  267-583-1165  Fax215) 269-1611 Email:  [email protected]

                                                                   www.wagmanhair.com

  Ordering and Return/ Exchange Policy



Ordering:  Please call us in the USA at 215-269-1600 or the Human Hair Direct Line 267-583-1165 if you have any questions or would like to place an order.


----------



## lashannasmall (Jan 10, 2009)

I have the extensions plus custom curly but I do not have a picture of it installed sorry. It is beautiful hair and it will last you at least a year. You only need 4oz. I tell you what, I have the extensions plus straight hair in now and I only have 4OZ. After I wash it and before I flat iron it, it looks like I have 12oz in there. Trust me, it is the same with the curly. It swells when it drys. You can get away with 4oz.


----------



## MzRhonda (Jan 10, 2009)

This is a great thread. Are there any good youtube tutorials floating around out there. I would love to do my own.


----------



## Amari (Jan 11, 2009)

Bumping for more pics cmon ladies I need more bday hair ideas!


----------



## Deja9 (Jan 11, 2009)

GabbanaGirl said:


> Here are a few pics from sew-ins I have had over the years...I bought the hair from Extensions Plus, and I would definitely buy the hair there again. They are a little pricey, but well worth it in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

WONDERFUL JOB!!! I am very picky and hard to please and this is the BOMB!


----------



## Amari (Jan 12, 2009)

Ladies I got Model Model in Loose Deep Wet and Wavy ladies please tell me this is good hair...


----------



## Soul♥Flower (Jan 13, 2009)

I really like the brazilian wave hair.


----------



## sydwrites (Jan 13, 2009)

I've got plenty of pics in my fotki of Extensions Plus Relaxed Texture with and without my Halley's Curls Salon Relaxed Closure. I also have some All About My Hair Soft Kinky Relaxed and some His And Hers Kinky Straight Pics. Weaves were the only way I could survive Bootcamp, lol.


----------



## chartys08 (Jan 14, 2009)

Keep the pics coming. I am not a weave person, but these are really nice.


----------



## BGT (Jan 14, 2009)

On this thread.


----------



## weaveologist (Jan 14, 2009)

Amari said:


> Ladies I got Model Model in Loose Deep Wet and Wavy ladies please tell me this is good hair...


 
I LOVE MODEL MODEL!!!!! I do my own weaves (and others). Here are some of my installs with MODEL MODEL! 

All of these pics are Model/Model installs!






















I know they may look like alot of hair but I wear I lot of hair. I like my hair BIG! So I wear 3 bundles. Model/Model is really good because you can wash it and it snaps right back. BUT it will only last you about one month/month and a half. If you wear it I suggest washing with Nexxus or Pantene products. Does the hair some wonderful miracles I tell you. Now Mode/Model is your best choice for non-expensive hair. Once you get into the expensive hair categories, I can't help you. What I can say is for a more NATURAL texture either go Italian Mink Perm or wash the REMI PRIOR to the install.


----------



## Amari (Jan 14, 2009)

These are all lovely!You have to give info on the first pic.Is that a full sew in no hair left out?Is the hair already curled like that or did you do it,if so how?I really like the first pic



weaveologist said:


> I LOVE MODEL MODEL!!!!! I do my own weaves (and others). Here are some of my installs with MODEL MODEL!
> 
> 
> All of these pics are Model/Model installs!
> ...


----------



## Amari (Jan 14, 2009)

Deja9 said:


> WONDERFUL JOB!!! I am very picky and hard to please and this is the BOMB!


 
You sound like meI have high standards when it comes to my hair and the stylist doing it


----------



## Amari (Jan 14, 2009)

BGT said:


> On this thread.


 
It's cute and natural looking


----------



## kriolagirl (Jan 14, 2009)

Amari said:


> I'm glad you came in here!For the Bohyme does is get any flatter than that or it pretty much stays puffy like that?For the virgin indian curly hair do you remember what brand and how much?Did you leave any of your hair out for the last sew in?



sorry for the late reply...i forgot to subscribe to this thread

the bohyme doen't get much flatter than that in its curly state.  if you want a more controlled look just condition wash it and don't rinse out all of the condish. it can be flat ironed too. it is probably easiest right out of the pack.  i get my indian hair from sunny's hair (www.sunnyshair.com)...it's virgin indian hair...no brand name.  i wear 18" and 22" so it's like 3-hundred something for oz.  i didn't leave any hair out for my last sew in...i would have had to straighten my own hair too much for it to blend w/ the indian hair.


----------



## weaveologist (Jan 15, 2009)

Amari said:


> These are all lovely!You have to give info on the first pic.Is that a full sew in no hair left out?Is the hair already curled like that or did you do it,if so how?I really like the first pic


 
That is not hair left out going, cut in layers and barrell(sp?) curled. Three bundles because I like big hair. I roll it at night to keep from curling it every day.


----------



## bermudabeauty (Jan 15, 2009)

I have lots of styles but these are some of my favs.  Check out my fotki for more.


Cheap $9.99 synthetic hair I think it was 1  pack of "Ebony Star" brand



cheap $5.99 hair bought two seperate colors and mixed used 1/2 of each color. (don't know the name)

 (Velvet Remi Yaki Straight 10 inches)  Best hair in the game!

I'm pround to say I cut and styled all styles myself


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jan 15, 2009)

i live in weaves so i have tons of pics...but cant find most 
these are some of the pics i found on my myspace page....oooollllddd pics. 
i dont use the expensive stuff because i usually keep them in for a week...but tomorrow i'm taking a trip to Lugo's because i noticed that the $20 i spend every two weeks on hair is too much. i can just buy really good hair and re-use it ;-)


 Taken in early 2008


Taken in 2005 (College Bash)


Taken in fall 08...that's Jon B by the way








ok no more


----------



## bermudabeauty (Jan 15, 2009)

This is so cute.  I can't wait for the last layer of my hair to grow longer.  This is exactly the style I want to cut my hair in.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Feb 1, 2009)

I installed this last night


----------



## loved (Feb 1, 2009)

I have some in my fotki. Password in profile.


----------



## ellebelle88 (Feb 2, 2009)

weaveologist said:


>



I LOVE this one. What weave is it and how did you get it like that my dear?


----------



## cocoagirl (Jul 20, 2009)

weaveologist said:


> I LOVE MODEL MODEL!!!!! I do my own weaves (and others). Here are some of my installs with MODEL MODEL!
> 
> All of these pics are Model/Model installs!
> 
> ...



Hey, does the Model Model hold curling iron curls well? I am looking to buy this brand this week for a sew in but am looking for a hair that holds curls..also will I need a spritz or something to aid in the curl holding?


----------



## CaribbeanQueen (Oct 8, 2009)

bumping for more weave inspirations ............cuz transitioning aint easy


----------



## BGT (Oct 8, 2009)

Black Diamond Remi, 12", color #2. The top and perimeter were left out.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Oct 8, 2009)

I can't say which one is my fave but the easiest would be the last one.

Curly weave with Indique Curly, 12 and 14 inches.






Halley's Curls Creoly wavy, 12 inches. It was hard keeping this one blended while on the island but I loved it.






Halley's Curls Gentle wave, 16 inches.


----------



## Caychica (Oct 11, 2009)

Here are some of mine!


----------



## Caychica (Oct 11, 2009)

& my absolute favorite!!


----------



## Chriselle83 (Oct 11, 2009)

Caychica... I LOVE your weaves! I couldn't bear to buy the halleys creole curly(my dh forbid me) so I bought some goddess remi french refined... 
How do you blend the front? Are  you natural? Do you have to straighten everyday? What brand did you buy?


----------



## Caychica (Oct 11, 2009)

Chriselle83 said:


> Caychica... I LOVE your weaves! I couldn't bear to buy the halleys creole curly(my dh forbid me) so I bought some goddess remi french refined...
> How do you blend the front? Are  you natural? Do you have to straighten everyday? What brand did you buy?



*
Thank you =]*
I nvr tried creole curly hair before but I'm trying the BrazBohyme this month. I'm transitioning so if I'm wearing straight hair I'll flat iron my hair to blend. But not everyday. Maybe once/twice a week unless I wash. If i have in curly hair i just use gel to get the waves. I always leave out the front/edges/nape.

My memory is so bad cause i experiment a lot lol but i'm gonna try to remember...here goes *(in order of pictures)*::

-Its a loose wave by a *brazilian brand*, i have no idea what it's called. i stumbled across it in a store. doesnt matter, i'll nvr buy it again *thumbs down*

-*Goddess remi french refined*. LOVED it. curls go away too easy tho.

-*Sensationnel Premium Now*

-*Goddess remi french wave*.

-I'm not positive. I know it was *wet & wavy* but idk which brand. Didnt like it tho, tangled waaay too much!!

-*Sensationnel Premium Now Wet & Wavy*. It tangled a bit, but i loved it!! i usually wet it and used gel/mousse when it started to get overwhelming. I even got it blow dried. The curls were looser but it looked very natural. here are some pics: gel, straightened, reverting.

_ *plz ignore me tryin to be a model lmao_


----------



## apemay1969 (Dec 22, 2009)

Caychica said:


> Here are some of mine!


 
I'm loving the curly pics.  I'm actually hating on the curly pics.


----------



## jwhitley6 (Jan 4, 2010)

Caychica, I love your weaves.  I just bought some hair today to do my first one (got Sensational Premium Now Wet & Curly). 

I see that a lot of people leave the top and edges out, but what about the sides?  Are those completely braided or left out for ponytails and up do's?


----------



## PPGbubbles (Jan 4, 2010)

My Absolute fave Curly sew in with 12' Model Model Indi Afro hair











and a recent straight install with Sensational Godess Remi hair 12'
I wont buy this again simply because I dont like bonestraight styles personally


----------



## PPGbubbles (Jan 4, 2010)

jwhitley6 said:


> Caychica, I love your weaves. I just bought some hair today to do my first one (got Sensational Premium Now Wet & Curly).
> 
> *I see that a lot of people leave the top and edges out, but what about the sides? Are those completely braided or left out for ponytails and up do's?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Caychica (Jan 4, 2010)

jwhitley6 said:


> Caychica, I love your weaves.  I just bought some hair today to do my first one (got Sensational Premium Now Wet & Curly).
> 
> I see that a lot of people leave the top and edges out, but what about the sides?  Are those completely braided or left out for ponytails and up do's?



Thank you 
The top and edges are out in all of them. I like to wear my hair in ponytails.

I just got another install saturday with just the top & nape out, no sides. I'll post pics later tonight.


----------



## Caychica (Jan 4, 2010)

Chriselle83 said:


> Caychica... I LOVE your weaves! I couldn't bear to buy the halleys creole curly(my dh forbid me) so I bought some goddess remi french refined...
> How do you blend the front? Are  you natural? Do you have to straighten everyday? What brand did you buy?



Thank you  

I'm transitioning so I have to straighten when I have in straight weaves but not everyday. I just wrap at night & as long as my hair doesnt get wet it wont revert. 

For the french refined I dyed my hair black, straightened the left out & put some hair polish on it. but i got lazy after a while and just gel my edges (in the pic)


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 4, 2010)

_ removed pics_


----------



## CoutureGirl (Jan 4, 2010)

ppg0069 said:


> My Absolute fave Curly sew in with 12' Model Model Indi Afro hair
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PPGbubbles (Jan 4, 2010)

CoutureGirl said:


> ppg0069 said:
> 
> 
> > My Absolute fave Curly sew in with 12' Model Model Indi Afro hair
> ...


----------



## CoutureGirl (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks! I'll definetly be trying this come summer time!


----------



## honeybuni84 (Jan 4, 2010)

this is my current install.. it is 18 inches of Laniks Virigin Curly, and Nature Girl 3b.. custom colored


----------



## jwhitley6 (Jan 4, 2010)

I have an appointment on Thursday. I'm excited and scared to get my first sew-in!


----------



## PPGbubbles (Jan 7, 2010)

bumping for others


----------



## GodivaChocolate (Jan 7, 2010)

in my siggy..kinky curl indian hair 14 inches, hand tied weft


----------



## jshug (Jan 7, 2010)

@Godivachocolate where did you order your hair from and what length is it, does  it straighten well...I love it!


----------



## GodivaChocolate (Jan 8, 2010)

jshug said:


> @Godivachocolate where did you order your hair from and what length is it, does  it straighten well...I love it!


  I pm'd you cause its a lot of info on how to order


----------



## blksndrlla (Jan 12, 2010)

bump......


----------



## bellezanegra826 (Jan 14, 2010)

Ya'll messed around and made me order some 18" brazilian wave to get sewn in. I can't wait!

http://www.shuangyewig.com/english/product.asp?id=505


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jan 26, 2010)

lovely pics. to think, BHM had me thinking i wasn't doin' something if i didn't have special order hair. most of the ones i like in this thread are BSS hair...more expensive BSS hair, but nevertheless...bump! i'm already planning my summer sew-in!


----------



## missnappylady (Jan 28, 2010)

ppg0069 said:


>



I'm sooooo in love with this hair. I'm definitely going to buy this. Thanks for sharing. Are you wearing the same hair in your avi but shorter?


----------



## trendsetta25 (Feb 1, 2010)

GodivaChocolate said:


> in my siggy..kinky curl indian hair 14 inches, hand tied weft



oooh i like! do you have more pics of this style?


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Feb 1, 2010)

*I have my review on Sensual Indian Remy hair here. I was so gung-ho on not buying Milky Way but it seems to have worked the best for an inexpensive sew-in. I'm going to try Saga next. Forewarning, my hair was kinda greasy in some of the pics. I put too much serum in a few days earlier.
Oh, sorry for the raggedy faces in the pics. I don't know why I look so distant and nervous.*


----------



## HKKelly (Feb 1, 2010)

Here's my current install.  This is the 2nd time I've installed this hair and it's great!  A perfect match for AA relaxed or natural hair!  It's Arjuni 2C fine/low luster hair.  I don't have any pictures of it curly because I haven't learned how to tame the curls yet.  But I love it straight anyway.  It started out waist length, I keep cutting it so now it's between BSL -- MBL.  I'm getting too old for the waist length weaves, I think...erplexed

Add:  Please don't laugh at my pimple in the first pic, Iunno where the heck it came from, but it stayed for days!...and the "blah" look...I had literally just rolled out of bed.


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Feb 1, 2010)

HKKelly said:


> Here's my current install.  This is the 2nd time I've installed this hair and it's great!  A perfect match for AA relaxed or natural hair!  It's Arjuni 2C fine/low luster hair.  I don't have any pictures of it curly because I haven't learned how to tame the curls yet.  But I love it straight anyway.  It started out waist length, I keep cutting it so now it's between BSL -- MBL.  I'm getting too old for the waist length weaves, I think...erplexed



*Where do you get it?*


----------



## HKKelly (Feb 1, 2010)

bravenewgirl87 said:


> *Where do you get it?*


 

Actually, I was a beta tester for this hair, the site/store isn't actually open yet.  She's set to open this month though.  Her website will be www.arjuni.com.  I'll post when the grand opening happens.


----------



## PPGbubbles (Feb 1, 2010)

missnappylady said:


> I'm sooooo in love with this hair. I'm definitely going to buy this. Thanks for sharing. Are you wearing the same hair in your avi but shorter?


 
My avitar picture is my own hair 

That is why I chose the hair! It looks like my flat twistouts


----------



## missnappylady (Feb 6, 2010)

ppg0069 said:


> My avitar picture is my own hair
> 
> That is why I chose the hair! It looks like my flat twistouts



Wow! You really did a great job matching the weave to your hair. They look exactly the same just slightly different lengths + more volume.


----------



## danigurl18 (Feb 7, 2010)

All of them have the edges out and a little bit on top so I can switch the part

This is Milky Way Indian Brazilian Curl in 4/30 14 inches





This is Milky Way Saga Gold Hair in 4/30





This is Milky Way Yaki hair in 4/30


----------



## Sade' (Feb 19, 2010)

jwhitley6 said:


> I have an appointment on Thursday. I'm excited and scared to get my first sew-in!


Today is my 1st full sew in and I feel the same way. How did yours turn out?


----------



## zzirvingj (Mar 21, 2010)

bump......................


----------



## bellebebe (Mar 26, 2010)

pics deleted...


----------



## Day Dreamer (Mar 26, 2010)

I really love the way your hair looks. You make me want to run out and get some weave!





isawstars said:


> This was my first sew in <3


----------



## moriahar (Apr 14, 2010)

:BUMP: LOVE TO SEE MORE PICS ESPECIALLY CURLY/ KINKY CURLY.


----------



## Katt73 (Jun 19, 2010)

Bumping...  I am having my first sew-in next weekend and would love to see more pics!


----------



## cocomochaa (Jun 20, 2010)

Self installed; picture taken third week into install last week. Styled with flexirods.


----------



## Harina (Jun 20, 2010)

Your weaves look really good!!! If I saw you on the street, I would have no idea. I've been thinking about getting one myself!!!


----------



## BomBShell♥ (Jun 21, 2010)

all my lovely sewn ins :


----------



## mimi0410 (Jun 21, 2010)

osbornes0307 said:


> all my lovely sewn ins :


 
Cute pics! What hair did you use in the photo above?


----------



## BomBShell♥ (Jun 22, 2010)

I used GODDESS REMI.....i got two packs for 100 bucks!!! 
Its an okay type of hair....i hate how badly it sheds though! I always have hair everywhere!! I need to shop around...:thatsall:


----------



## bride91501 (Jun 22, 2010)

This is a pic of the weave I'm currently wearing....it's my first since my BC. 

It's a full weave- no hair left out.  I have very course 4a/4b hair, so it's very hard to find hair that's an exact match for me.  Also, I'm really focused on hair growth now, so I wanted my hair completely sewn up to protect it.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## africanqueen456 (Jul 22, 2010)

...dIY OR DID IT MYSELF....


----------



## africanqueen456 (Jul 22, 2010)

mimi0410 said:


> Cute pics! What hair did you use in the photo above?


tHATS A full head?


----------



## Sade' (Jul 26, 2010)

africanqueen456 said:


> ...dIY OR DID IT MYSELF....



Very cute!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 26, 2010)

my newest install


----------



## Tamster (Jul 26, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> my newest install



What hair did you use for this? pretty!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 26, 2010)

tamz412 said:


> What hair did you use for this? pretty!


 
Deja Vu deep wave. Its the wet & wavy type and this is actually when its dry so I'm anxious to see it wet


----------



## Sade' (Jul 26, 2010)

My new install: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=486736


----------



## trendsetta25 (Nov 2, 2010)

here's my install (*Bohyme Brazilian Wave*). I sewed it in last week and i plan to keep it in until the end of the year.
Specs

    * 1pk of 12inches in #2
    * split and sealed the weft on half the pack and left the other half in it's original condition
    * 3/4 of an old pack 14in #1b split and sealed weft
    * i'm relaxed so i double strand twist my natural hair aka leave out
    * braid pattern is horseshoe


HERE'S THE STORY ON THIS INSTALL...
i didn't expect to see such a huge difference with the 12 and 14 inches so i layered the hair and it didn't make it better, so then i cut the hair which made it look worse! so i took out the bottom 4 rows of the 14 in and sewed in the rest of the 12inches and now i look normal.

The pictures below are of how my hair looked the day after i installed it with the 12 and 14 inches. You will not see the defect i'm talking about because i chose to hide it...lol

i will update this thread with my new improved style on Friday....ENJOY LADIES!!!!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Nov 2, 2010)

Love this! Bobbi Boss Soul Wave...the internet pictues do this hair no justice! The curls are so pretty


----------



## kandake (Nov 2, 2010)

akimat001 said:


> Love this! Bobbi Boss Soul Wave...the internet pictures do this hair no justice! The curls are so pretty



That's really pretty.  Do you have any hair left out?


----------



## mariefof (Nov 2, 2010)

trendsetta25 said:


> I installed this last night


 
Love love love this style. Now this is the kind i wish i could get.
trendsetta25 did you install it yourself?


----------



## trendsetta25 (Nov 2, 2010)

mariefof said:


> Love love love this style. Now this is the kind i wish i could get.
> trendsetta25 did you install it yourself?


Yes ma'am


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Nov 7, 2010)

kandake said:


> That's really pretty.  Do you have any hair left out?



No hair left out, I was doing the hair out and damaged my leave out...major...never again


----------



## Melody.Monroe (Nov 17, 2010)

Sorry ladies...I cannot remember what hair I used or what length...I know the color was 1B...no hair left out...my step sister did it.


----------



## Sade' (Nov 17, 2010)

akimat001 said:


> No hair left out, I was doing the hair out and damaged my leave out...major...never again



Yeah I think my leave out is suffering. I flat iron it once a week. I moisturize it twice a week. But I really think it is damaged and I am so mad, I just don't like how closures look. Not sure what else to do.


----------



## Melody.Monroe (Nov 17, 2010)

Sade' said:


> Yeah I think my leave out is suffering. I flat iron it once a week. I moisturize it twice a week. But I really think it is damaged and I am so mad, I just don't like how closures look. Not sure what else to do.



My sister did the close so good! You couldn't see anything at all! I might get a curly closed-in sew in next. I am so done with my real hair being out...but as soon as I put the weave back in I miss my real hair. I can't win for losing...


----------



## Sade' (Nov 17, 2010)

Melody.Monroe said:


> My sister did the close so good! You couldn't see anything at all! I might get a curly closed-in sew in next. I am so done with my real hair being out...but as soon as I put the weave back in I miss my real hair. *I can't win for losing.*..


LOL I feel u!!


----------



## kroeskop (Dec 24, 2010)

Extensions Plus Relaxed texture in color 2 -used 3 bags which is 6 oz and also used a closure. 12 and 14 inches  LOve, love this hair, not sure if I could ever go back to anything else  I wait for that 10% off though


----------



## africanqueen456 (Dec 24, 2010)

Trendsetta this is nice...So the bottom is 12 inches .It looks like 14


----------



## Junebug D (Jan 26, 2011)

Saga Remy Gold - 14 in. and 12 in.  I liked the hair a lot.


----------



## Ijanei (May 19, 2011)

_I had to come back to this thread to get some ideas .... _


----------



## ZkittyKurls (May 19, 2011)

love this thread!


----------



## laurend085 (May 19, 2011)

yaya24 said:


> *I just got my full sew in on Dec 21, 09 (no hair left out) reused my Goddess remi hair for the 2nd time*



Goddess remi is reusable ??


----------



## appplecidder (May 19, 2011)

Please more weave those bo bratz picts is so the bizzzness....

Sent from my MB200 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jun 8, 2011)

i made a youtube video of me putting my Bobbi Boss Ocean wave in....from pre-poo to styling the install...
http://youtu.be/h1cxemSBtOs

check it out


----------



## Hairsnob (Jun 8, 2011)

trendsetta25 said:


> i live in weaves so i have tons of pics...but cant find most
> these are some of the pics i found on my myspace page....oooollllddd pics.
> i dont use the expensive stuff because i usually keep them in for a week...but tomorrow i'm taking a trip to Lugo's because i noticed that the $20 i spend every two weeks on hair is too much. i can just buy really good hair and re-use it ;-)
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...D=536502&imageID=18132283#a=536502&i=29886978 Taken in early 2008
> ...


 
trendsetta25  I can't view Youtube at work so I have to wait to go home to view your vids. But I wanted to know if you have any of your hair left out in these two pics. I know you have some of the top and front out of course but I'm wondering about the back also.  

I really like these styles!! You did a good job!

T.I.A.!!!


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hairsnob said:


> @trendsetta25  I can't view Youtube at work so I have to wait to go home to view your vids. But I wanted to know if you have any of your hair left out in these two pics. I know you have some of the top and front out of course but I'm wondering about the back also.
> 
> I really like these styles!! You did a good job!
> 
> T.I.A.!!!




Hairsnob yup i have my hair out in every sew in. makes it look more realistic IMO. Hope you like my channel


----------



## Hairsnob (Jun 8, 2011)

trendsetta25 said:


> @Hairsnob yup i have my hair out in every sew in. makes it look more realistic IMO. Hope you like my channel


 
trendsetta25 I totally agree on it looking more realistic. Can't wait to check out your channel!!

Thanks for the info!


----------



## MRJ1972 (Jun 8, 2011)

trendsetta25 said:


> i made a youtube video of me putting my Bobbi Boss Ocean wave in....from pre-poo to styling the install...
> http://youtu.be/h1cxemSBtOs
> 
> check it out



trendsetta25

Your install looks great! Did you have to cut any layers in the front/back?

I also viewed your Bobraz video and wanted to know if you had to do any cutting/frame face layers in the front. I have this hair sitting in the bag but I think I can manage using your regimen.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jun 8, 2011)

MRJ1972 said:


> @trendsetta25
> 
> Your install looks great! Did you have to cut any layers in the front/back?
> 
> I also viewed your Bobraz video and wanted to know if you had to do any cutting/frame face layers in the front. I have this hair sitting in the bag but I think I can manage using your regimen.



MRJ1972 yes i eventually cut layers in the front. I lined my hair/bang and layered it straight down. I didn't show the layer cutting on camera because the whole process took me 6 hrs to do and i was dead tired by the time i was done 

in the Bobraz video i also cut layers to frame the face. Cutting curly hair is harder than straight (FYI)

thanks for viewing my video and the feedback. I truly appreciate it!


----------



## dollface0023 (Jun 8, 2011)

Sorry if the pics are too big...


I used Miami Ripple from Halley's Curls. It's a 24 inch. This is the longest weave that I've ever worn and I LOVE the length on me.


----------



## OrangeMoon (Jun 8, 2011)

dollface0023 said:


> Sorry if the pics are too big...
> 
> 
> I used Miami Ripple from Halley's Curls. It's a 24 inch. This is the longest weave that I've ever worn and I LOVE the length on me.


 
OMG that's the hair I was just looking at on facebook and the Hally's Curls site. 

You must have been sent to tell me to HURRY UP AND BUY!!!.

Your hair looks lovely but I hadn't planned to get it that long. Beautiful


----------



## OrangeMoon (Jun 8, 2011)

dollface0023 -  If you don't mind me asking...How many ounces of HC did you use/purchase?


----------



## dollface0023 (Jun 8, 2011)

OrangeMoon said:


> OMG that's the hair I was just looking at on facebook and the Hally's Curls site.
> 
> You must have been sent to tell me to HURRY UP AND BUY!!!.
> 
> Your hair looks lovely but I hadn't planned to get it that long. Beautiful



Thanks! The hair still looks good after 3 months...So I can wash it and re-install it. 

Go ahead and get it!!


----------



## dollface0023 (Jun 8, 2011)

OrangeMoon said:


> @dollface0023 -  If you don't mind me asking...How many ounces of HC did you use/purchase?



8 ounces (2 bags from Halley's) is more then enough for me...


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh wow that is beautiful Dollface!! Next install for sure that is really pretty I love it!! It really fits you.  Not sure if I'll go that long though...


----------



## carameldimples (Jun 8, 2011)

Wow I just put a post up about bobraz but you might have changed my mind!   I might go with this halley's curls!  Your hair looks great!   You look gorgeous!


----------



## dollface0023 (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you bluediamond0829  and carameldimples!


----------



## natural2008 (Jun 8, 2011)

dollface0023 said:


> Sorry if the pics are too big...
> 
> 
> I used Miami Ripple from Halley's Curls. It's a 24 inch. This is the longest weave that I've ever worn and I LOVE the length on me.


 

This is not a weave.  This is yor hair quit playing.  It looks so good .


----------



## MegB29203 (Jun 8, 2011)

This is my 1st sew in...Actually this is my 1st experience EVER with hair on my head that is not my own...I wanted it to look very natural. Bought 2 packs of Saga Remy 10 inch. Blends perfectly with my hair. Only thing is if I ever get a sew it again, it'll def be a curly one so that I can blend my hair without having to flat iron. But I don't flat iron my little bit of hair that's left out every night...I just tie it up with a scarf and it's fine the next day.


----------



## beauti (Jun 8, 2011)

*dollface0023.... i was speechless as i scrolled through your pics. wow you're gorgeous! the hair aint bad either. please share what eyeshadow you used in that first pic  *


----------



## scarcity21 (Jun 8, 2011)

kroeskop said:


> Extensions Plus Relaxed texture in color 2 -used 3 bags which is 6 oz and also used a closure. 12 and 14 inches  LOve, love this hair, not sure if I could ever go back to anything else  I wait for that 10% off though


is the closure EPRT hair?


----------



## dollface0023 (Jun 8, 2011)

beauti said:


> *@dollface0023.... i was speechless as i scrolled through your pics. wow you're gorgeous! the hair aint bad either. please share what eyeshadow you used in that first pic  *



Awww Thank you, so are you!!

I use a Sephora brand called "Hawaiian Beach". It's a really pretty golden brown color and it's pretty cheap too.


----------



## TracyNicole (Jun 9, 2011)

dollface0023
1. I cannot believe that is not your hair!
2. You look flawless.


----------



## dollface0023 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks girly! Blending the front really helps. Once it times to take it out it starts looking a bit weavy,lol


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jun 10, 2011)

beauti said:


> *@dollface0023.... i was speechless as i scrolled through your pics. wow you're gorgeous! the hair aint bad either. please share what eyeshadow you used in that first pic  *



IA @beauti!!!!! @dollface0023 your hair looks AMAZING!!!!!

BTW...i checked out your site and now i'm officially addicted


----------



## missware2003 (Jun 21, 2011)

I was intoxicated on the second pic but I thought my hair looked awesome!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## chickle (Jul 10, 2011)

really pretty installs ladies, bump!


----------



## JessieLeleB (Jul 11, 2011)

I love short, long and bang sewins!


----------



## Sade' (Jul 11, 2011)

dollface0023 said:


> Sorry if the pics are too big...
> 
> 
> I used Miami Ripple from Halley's Curls. It's a 24 inch. This is the longest weave that I've ever worn and I LOVE the length on me.



Beautiful! Have u straightened this hair? If so, how did it look and does it bounce back? T.I.A. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Gemini350z (Jul 11, 2011)

dollface0023 I have been looking for long curly hair, is this a full sew in? How much hair do you have left out? TIA


----------



## ResieCupp (Jul 11, 2011)

Okay this is a sew-in I had installed before my Coronation. It is Remi Velvet 12" hair color 1B. I had some of my hair left out for the part. I had it in for one month, but it could have easily lasted 2 with good maintenance. I just missed my hair! Lol

:::I want a curly hair sew-in next.! &I have found the right thread. 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G


----------



## Bellamystic (Jul 11, 2011)

My most recent sew-in... I have a lot more pics, but I have to find them. I used Remy hair at the top and regular Outre human hair at the bottom.  The Remy hair was a 12-inch for $49.99 a bag and the other hair was $$23.99 for a 16 inch.  This is a full head with an invisible part.  I did it myself.


----------



## lexxi (Jul 11, 2011)

might as well join the club 
Hair from a cv


----------



## Bellamystic (Jul 11, 2011)

The first pic is a full sew-in... It was so long ago I forgot what brand of hair it was, but it was under $20 a bag I remember because I was on a budget that month. 
The second picture, all of my hair was out in the front.  There was one bag of hair installed in the back.  This was a cheap brand of hair.  I think a 12 inch for $17.99. I forgot the brand.  This was like in 2008.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jul 11, 2011)

lexxi Do you mind sharing the details of your hair? It looks so much like my own hair. That would be a good way to do a protective style for awhile. TIA...


----------



## lexxi (Jul 11, 2011)

*All the info on the hair *
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/801225
http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/443904957/Kinky_curly_human_hair_machine_weft.html
4oz. was installed I have a small head
I am 4a/4b ill add a pic of my hair
as far as blending where i messed up was I did a twist out and with this hair its like a tighter version of aamh hair so it was unneeded for me to twist out. You can either where the curls defined or brushed out so I did half and half on those pics and also I used flax seed gel(there are videos how to make it on youtube however you do not have to but my coworker made some and gave it to me) and just finger fluffed

So as far as tangling alil water is good and a wide tooth comb if its a bad knot than just use some conditioner. Also I sealed the wefts ,they also have numerous post on that at bhm but just some $3 dritz from Walmart will work and when I detangled I had very minimal shedding. The least out of ALL weaves Ive ever worn (aamh,bobraz,various cvs).

As far as shipping ordered on a Friday evening and shipped Tuesday and received  it Thursday but it had a delay so it could have came her faster if it wasnt. Either way I am pleased so far and btw the price was 72 i think and that included everything(paypal fee $3, shipping $35,weave $35).

one last warning this hair is the first batch ive ever bought from her so i dunno how one bundle varies from another.


----------



## dollface0023 (Jul 11, 2011)

Sade' said:


> Beautiful! Have u straightened this hair? If so, how did it look and does it bounce back? T.I.A.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I actually never tried straightening this hair! I usually just keep it curly for the 3 months that I have it in.

 Now you have me curious. I'll try straightening a piece of it then re-wet it to see what it does...


----------



## dollface0023 (Jul 11, 2011)

Gemini350z said:


> @dollface0023 I have been looking for long curly hair, is this a full sew in? How much hair do you have left out? TIA




Nope, it's not a full sew-in. The very front of my hair from ear to ear is left out.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jan 12, 2012)

bump


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jan 12, 2012)

the many looks of my 3/4 wig
I have a YT Channel that shows how i create my wigs  (check siggy for link)


----------



## Sade' (Jan 13, 2012)

VERY pretty trendsetta25 and I love the lipgloss!


----------



## Ediese (Jan 13, 2012)

Sade' said:


> Beautiful! Have u straightened this hair? If so, how did it look and does it bounce back? T.I.A.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
I wouldn't suggest it. It will be a little looser regardless of how well you try to heat protect it. If it's virgin, you should be ok. I've straightened my processed curlies before, and it always ends the same.


----------



## jenaccess (Jan 13, 2012)

Gorgeous weaves ladies!


----------



## StLucianSweetie (Apr 19, 2012)

Bumping thread.


----------

